# EMP Takedown Pin - HELP!!!!



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have an EMP, got for Christmas and LOVE IT!

Cleaning it however is the worst torture...... The takedown pin will NOT go back in, seems I need four hands to do it. There's a spring loaded pin that toggles the safety on one end, and holds the pin in place on the other. This spring pin is way too long, or the leadin on my takedown pin is too shallow cause the darn thing will NOT reinsert. I have hold the spring pin retracted with a credit card while inserting the takedown pin. It's a total pain.

I could file the spring pin a bit, but I shouldn't have to. I don't want to file the takedown pin as it is "beefy" and I don't want to un-beef it.

Anyone else having this problem? Suggestions?


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

No sugguestions, but the EMP is one of my next purchases, how do you like it? Cleaning sounds like a huge pain. Shoot and carry well? Any jaming problems? Feed Hollowpoints? Thanks


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

It's no different than a full sized 1911. It can be tricky the first couple of times until you get the hang of it. 
You just have to find the sweet spot and have it aligned properly.

Check out this  video from You Tube, it may help you....


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I've watched a few videos - the fellow in the video doesn't have the problem I do. His pin goes in/out with little effort. I can send it back to SA, but I don't want to part with it!

If you're considering the gun, you cannot go wrong. Honestly, it's a bit of a toy. For that price you can get "good" guns for less $$, and have quite a bit leftover for holsters, ammo, lessons, and a weekend at the beach. BUT - it is one sweet gun for sure. It's my main carry now and it handles like a dream. I qualified for carry with 500 error free rounds right out of the box. It eats anything I've fed it thus far.

Some folks have had issues with them - I haven't - good for me! But no doubt any issues would be made right by SA.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*fresh start*

well I'm thinking that you have miss aligned or a bur or a lip on the barrel link hole thats on the barrel .maybe you are doing something wrong ,I'm not trying to say you or these things are the problem but just maybe . step back reevaluate your situation and go back at it with a fresh point of view you know dude . because I have a hard time believing that SA sale something with that kinda problem !
hope it helps you in some way

"thats me two bits worth on that matter "


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had a similar issue with my SA 1911. It is somewhat finicky on the slide alignment when I am re-inserting the pin. Be careful not to force and twist it in at the same time. I slipped and put a nice rounded scratch in the side of my parkerized slide. 

My advice is to take it slow and oil it up a bit. Also, the coupling on my SA barrel where the pin goes through will sometimes tuck in the down position, not presenting a full hole for the pin. I have learned to reassemble upside down once I reach that final stage.

Good luck. Sweet gun but buying potential depends on my bonus check.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It sounds like your tring to put the pin ahead or behind the barrel link. The link moves real easy and will fall one way or the other with just a little movment. You might try moving it with a tooth pick and see if that's it. Good luck.


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry guys, been gone a while.

The last three replies - seem to read to me like I cannot get the pin to the hole the whole way. Actually, it goes in fine - no issues there at all. The problem is seating the pin in the whole way. The very end catches on the plunger pin (I guess that's what it's called). I'll just keep using it and maybe it will wear enough over time.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try getting the pin in and seated. Then push the safety upward to allow that small pin to unseat. I know the safety can't go all the way up into it's locked position since the slide is open and over it, but raising it slightly should give you the clearance you need to make that little pin move. This is the secret to my new Kimber TLE.

Also, make sure of your sequence of re-assembly. In 1911's you can't put the guide rod assembly plug in till the last step.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> Try getting the pin in and seated. Then push the safety upward to allow that small pin to unseat. I know the safety can't go all the way up into it's locked position since the slide is open and over it, but raising it slightly should give you the clearance you need to make that little pin move. This is the secret to my new Kimber TLE.
> 
> Also, make sure of your sequence of re-assembly. In 1911's you can't put the guide rod assembly plug in till the last step.


Good tip! :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

I reread the directions to be sure I was doing all the steps right. I looked at rocking the safety to relieve some of the pressure on the pin = not sure what the designs would be different, but the contact with the safety remains throughout the small rotation up or down. So, for my EMP at least, that doesn't work. 


Thanks for the suggestion - really. I'll keep searching and keep a supply of credit cards on hand to reinsert the pin!


----------

